# Rosarito to Ensenada



## de.abeja (Aug 27, 2006)

Anyone going?


----------



## Konnichiwa... (Apr 1, 2007)

I am! It will be my second time and I am looking forward to it. I did it last year on my single speed and will be doing the race on the same bike this year


----------



## roadfix (Jun 20, 2006)

Gambatte ne! Just jump ahead and stay clear of all the moms, pops, kids, and drunks on the course....


----------



## juy_socal (Mar 8, 2007)

Good luck and have fun guys! Been there twice 9 yrs. ago. I would want to go back one of this day too. You better join this year if you can coz next year you would need to use your passport to go across the border. I miss the rolling hills between rosarito to ensanada by the coast. Remember to leave the bikes at the designated area in ensenada if you like to walk around/drink at the bars after the ride.


----------



## Hollywood (Jan 16, 2003)

juy_socal said:


> Good luck and have fun guys!


it was 2 days ago.

anyone go? weather report?


----------



## J.D. (Jun 9, 2007)

3rd time, and can't wait. We are coming out from Tucson AZand will be staying at the Rosarito Beach Motel.


----------

